# DURBAN: Convenção Marco sobre a Mudança Climática (COP-17)



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2011 às 20:08)

*Cimeira mundial sobre o clima começa hoje na África do Sul *

(http://www.cop17-cmp7durban.com/)







O cumprimento do protocolo de Quioto, para que a emissão de gases com efeito de estufa seja reduzida, é um dos objectivos da cimeira sobre alterações climáticas, que hoje começa em Durban, na África do Sul. A 17ª Conferência das Partes (COP17) da Convenção das Nações Unidas sobre Alterações Climáticas, que termina dia 9 de Dezembro, pode ser uma boa oportunidade para tentar que os países cheguem a acordo quanto à forma de manter a redução de emissões, mas também no que se refere às medidas de adaptação às situações já sentidas, como a seca ou as cheias.
Na opinião da investigadora Luísa Schmidt, a cimeira "poderia ser um momento fantástico de diplomacia internacional, por via das alterações climáticas, levando os países que não assinaram o protocolo de Quioto e não estão a cumprir as metas, que a Europa tem liderado, a avançar nesse sentido". Porém, Luísa Schimdt admitiu ter dúvidas "de que haja um acordo que permita prolongar ou substituir o protocolo de Quioto, que acaba no final de 2012, por outro acordo de âmbito mundial com metas quantificadas de redução das emissões de gases com efeito de estufa e de financiamento da adaptação às alterações climáticas", principalmente nos países mais vulneráveis.
Para a segurança da COP17, o governo sul-africano destacou 2.500 polícias e já avisou que vai haver "tolerância zero" para actos de natureza criminosa disfarçados como manifestações que incluam destruição de propriedade e intimidação.

SIC Notícias


----------



## chuva (4 Dez 2011 às 08:59)

Infelizmente mais um assunto importante mas que não tem tido muito destaque pelos orgãos de comunicação social. . . A expectativa e destaque que existiu no passado sobre a Convenção de Copenhague, mas devido a acções dúbias e falta de consenso quase se tornaram um desastre, provoca indiferença perante a maioria. Estas questões, somente ganham destaque, quando a desgraça "bate" à porta.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2011 às 00:08)

*Negociações bloqueadas na conferência climática em Durban*

Durban é a cimeira do clima da ONU de todos os pesadelos, pelo menos dos pesadelos que se arrastam interminavelmente. Já em tempo extra, não se está a conseeguir alcançar um consenso entre os cerca de 200 países que se reuniram na cidade sul-africana para tentar chegar a acordo sobre o calendário para um novo tratado para reduzir as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa, que estão por trás das alterações climáticas.
A ministra dos Negócios Estrangeiros da África do Sul apelou aos países ainda presentes para chegarem a acordo. Mas, face a um cada vez mais provável falhanço, pondera-se a hipótese de a reunião se prolongar por mais um dia — algo inédito.
Há um documento com o acordo de alguns países, como os EUA, dizendo que o prolongamento do protocolo de Quioto só deve terminar em 2017 — mas isso entra em conflito com as metas da União Europeia de cortar as emissões de dióxido de carbono em 20% até 2020.
“As previsões para o resultado final oscilam entre algum optimismo, envolvendo um acordo global para 2015 e a sobrevivência do Protocolo de Quioto, e um cenário desastroso, de falhanço total. Isto diz-nos que há de certeza muitos países-chave a bloquear uma solução para o clima e o problema, mesmo com acordo, poderá continuar sem solução”, disse à agência Lusa o vice-presidente da Quercus, Francisco Ferreira.
A posição dos EUA, determinados a acabar com a distinção entre países desenvolvidos e não desenvolvidos, e que para se puderem desenvolver mais têm uma grande margem de emissões — como a China — tem sido um grande foco de desacordo.
“Não se pode negar a dedicação e energia dos ministros do Ambiente e diplomatas do clima que conduzem estas negociações. Mas a tarefa que lhes atribuem pode ser pesada demais”, escrevia John Broder numa análise no "New York Times". “O que aqui está em jogo é política na sua escala mais abrangente, as relações entre a Europa, os EUA, Canadá, Japão, e as potências emergentes da China, Índia e Brasil.”

Clara Barata

Fonte: PÚBLICO


----------

